# Trolling Motor Vs Push Pole for single angler?



## Plumb Crazy (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you for all the incredible posts and knowledge shared on this forum!!! I wanted to get opinions and feedback on the use of trolling motor Vs push pole for a angler fishing solo. I am setting up Ankona Shadow Cast 16' and am wondering if I should add a trolling motor. I will be fishing the Pine Island, Charlotte Harbor area mainly. Fly Fishing is my preferred game but some spin as well. Will a trolling motor scare fish if working a mangrove line for snook, reds etc..Should I get a front casting platform and pole boat from the bow or walk the boat with a stake out as has been suggested on this forum? What are your experiences? Please share your pearls of wisdom.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes electrics scare fish but if you run slow and steady you will be OK for the most part (until you blow out the fish, haha). Get the trolling motor within click stops (variable). The clicks scare fish if you change speed. I fish the same area and the fish are spooky but by yourself, electrics make fly fishing a lot easier. I have still never got the fly fishing off the poling platform wired at all. Dropping down off the platform to a set up fly rig on the bow hasn't worked well for me either as it makes too much commotion, boat waves. It seems to me that poling from the bow hasn't been that productive either. Usually if I am poling by myself, I just go to spinning gear. Hope that helps.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

As a former owner of a ShadowCast, I would forego the trolling motor if situations where you are stalking flats under 3 feet. I used to pole my SC from the bow and could easily sneak up on fish in under skinny water. If it's the summer time and the tides are higher or you are working docks, the trolling motor is a necessary evil. In the winter and spring, it pretty much stayed off the skiff.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I've had success both ways in my shadowcast. On a recent trip, I was poling from the rear platform with my rod in the stripping bucket beside me on the platform. I saw a red up ahead, clipped the pole in my tibor holder, picked up the fly rod, and successfully caught him. Adding the stripping bucket to the gear list this year seems like it will be a big help to keep my fly rod and line in order. 

Now with that being said, I definitely recommend the trolling motor for deeper areas, docks, fighting current, etc. I do also have a bow casting platform, but I haven't had much luck poling from the bow, and really on these little boats I don't believe the casting platform is necessary but it came with the boat so I use it sometimes. 

My recommendation is to always bring the push pole, and get a remote controlled Ipilot TM with a quick release mount. That way you can ditch it when you don't see it being needed that day, and when you do use it you'll have easy hands free control.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

no issue fly fishing with a troller if you keep it low and slow and steady - caught lots of fish in pine island like this If you can afford it, get the unit that self deploys as well and use the cruise control speed control.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

When I fish flooded grass flats by myself I leave the rod in a stripping bucket, line stripped off, on the front platform. I pole from the poling platform and when I see a fish or tail I anchor with two Micros, clip the pole into Anytide's pole caddy and climb down from the platform as stealthily as possible. Ease my way to the bow, get on the casting platform, and fish. And very seldom spook the fish.


----------



## Chadrap (Mar 3, 2018)

some folks make way more noise with a push pole than a trolling motor makes. Especially when dealing with wind and current. Or hard crunchy bottom. Slow and steady is the trick with a TM. And when fish come in range, believe it or not, it’s sometimes better to leave it on if possible. Turning it off can spook fish as much as turning it on I’ve found through the years.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Take a look at this thread
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/poling-alone.42376/page-3


----------



## Plumb Crazy (Mar 10, 2018)

Fantastic advise!!! Thank you for detailing the gymnastics involved in the solo anglers quest for a hook up. Looks like a TM with quick release mount is pretty standard kit. It might also be a good idea to make some fishing friends I can trade off poling with. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

A cushioned back rest that hangs from the poling platform makes a good stripping basket holder. I strap a lawn and leaf basket to it and have my rod sitting in it. Once you put the push pole down, you don't have a lot of time to make the shot before the wind moves you around.

I don't have a good picture but the below one of my daughter and her fish fighting drama shows the bottom of the lawn and leave bag resting on the backrest.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I fish a troller 100% of the time day and night. Push pole is for getting lures out of the trees or at low tide when I can't reach the lure stuck on shore.
Been fishing with a troller for +15 years and have spooked fish and caught fish. Have crept up on "sleeping" Tarpon and caught 40+ inch snook within 2 rod lengths of the boat all while using the trolling motor. I notice that I spook more sheepies than reds, snook & tarpon.

Last summer I was fishing a tourney, my buddy on the bow working the troller down a shoreline. I was standing on the poling platform searching for reds when a snook cruised by. I pitched & twitched and now own a new rod for catching the largest snook (32") in the tournament. Trolling motor didn't scare her!
I vote troilling motor and get a Talon or Power Pole to stop you when you hook up.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

A push pole will give you the most stealth approach and those SW FL reds are spooky. With that said as others have already pointed out a variable speed TM is golden for fishing the environments you mentioned. I fish Charlotte Harbor, Pine Island Sound and Sanibel Island areas and a trolling motor is an important tool for success. On all my trips I carry both a TM and a push pole. On my last trip to the Everglades my push pole never left its holders, I just used the TM and I caught plenty of fish including snook.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

Viking1 said:


> A push pole will give you the most stealth approach and those SW FL reds are spooky. With that said as others have already pointed out a variable speed TM is golden for fishing the environments you mentioned. I fish Charlotte Harbor, Pine Island Sound and Sanibel Island areas and a trolling motor is an important tool for success. On all my trips I carry both a TM and a push pole. On my last trip to the Everglades my push pole never left its holders, I just used the TM and I caught plenty of fish including snook.


viking1 Awesome video man! The everglades is my favorite place to go fish and relax!


----------



## Plumb Crazy (Mar 10, 2018)

Viking1 said:


> A push pole will give you the most stealth approach and those SW FL reds are spooky. With that said as others have already pointed out a variable speed TM is golden for fishing the environments you mentioned. I fish Charlotte Harbor, Pine Island Sound and Sanibel Island areas and a trolling motor is an important tool for success. On all my trips I carry both a TM and a push pole. On my last trip to the Everglades my push pole never left its holders, I just used the TM and I caught plenty of fish including snook.


THANKS a million...er thousand...I watched your vid and subscribed to your channel. You da man!!!


----------



## Plumb Crazy (Mar 10, 2018)

tailchaser16 said:


> I fish a troller 100% of the time day and night. Push pole is for getting lures out of the trees or at low tide when I can't reach the lure stuck on shore.
> Been fishing with a troller for +15 years and have spooked fish and caught fish. Have crept up on "sleeping" Tarpon and caught 40+ inch snook within 2 rod lengths of the boat all while using the trolling motor. I notice that I spook more sheepies than reds, snook & tarpon.
> 
> Last summer I was fishing a tourney, my buddy on the bow working the troller down a shoreline. I was standing on the poling platform searching for reds when a snook cruised by. I pitched & twitched and now own a new rod for catching the largest snook (32") in the tournament. Trolling motor didn't scare her!
> I vote troilling motor and get a Talon or Power Pole to stop you when you hook up.


Thank you...Thank you...Thank you...I think. TM + Talon there goes another 4 to 5 K...this hobby is getting expensive.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> I don't have a good picture but the below one of my daughter and her fish fighting drama...


Hahaha...suspecting there's a funny story around that "fish fighting drama"!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I've had snook crush a fly right by a running trolling motor. Gotta work them slow and steady. If the prop cavitates or chops the bottom it spooks fish. My trolling motor and hull have about the same depth limitations anyways.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Interesting thread. I like to pole but I just got a new boat that has an Ulterra iPilot and standing on the platform using the remote is pretty awesome when I'm solo, which is most of the time. I love the view from my platform and the extra height helps my mediocre fly casting get some extra distance. If I am poling, my platform has rod holders on the legs so I can stash my rod while I pole. The trick is making the transition of putting the push pole down quickly and quietly enough into the pole holder and picking up my rod in time to make a cast at a cruising fish. It is especially challenging with the fly rod. Fortunately my platform is pretty big and the Vantage is really stable so I'm not teetering on the edge of going swimming the hard way.


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

For some spots I use an SUP paddle board oar and paddle from the bow. Get the extendable one and you can use it to push also. You will need to make a bed on the deck with a towel to lay it onto for when you put it down to make your cast. Your SC 16 should be easy to use this way when the wind or tide is not a factor. The bonus is you get a good workout.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Solo fishing trips are the only reason I put a trolling motor on my boat. I haven't had an issue creeping around in 2 feet of water looking for snook in the mangroves. I've had snook eat my fly a few feet from the boat. I take the motor off when I'm not solo.

On a side note, I originally ordered an ipilot because I thought the remote was a cool feature. I ended up switching my order after trying one out. I'd much rather have a handheld trolling motor for those times you gotta make quick maneuvers near docks or in tight mangroves. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I use a trolling motor primarily and pole only when drifting parts of the flat that are too shallow to troll. When I spook fish it is usually because they see me (and I see them) in 12" or so of clear water when they are facing or swimming toward me. I do have some pretty big NMZ areas I fish and without the TM I would never be able to pole long or far enough without the wind at my back to fish effectively.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I trolled to this gal this morning in 2' of water after crossing well over 1/2 mile of NMZ water to the mangrove line in St Joseph Sound. Along the way I saw and kind of spooked 2 of her friends, but I knew they were there and didn't clear them out obviously. I would not have been able to get here by poling due to the wind which was actually pretty light earlier. Interesting diet this one had. I've never found catfish and file/triggerfish in a redfish stomach before.


----------



## Speckled Rat Poon (Jun 16, 2020)

I find I scare as many or more fish when alone trying to manage pole, rod, Climbing off platform or spinning boat. Lots of things spook wary fish and I think movement or a wallowing boat spooks them faster than a steady very low speed tm.

When alone And possible, I use the tm to get position for a wind aided push (the best...zero noise) or leave it on the very lowest setting possible to move the boat if I must.

While not ideal....A Slow and steady tm is the best bet for me when fishing alone. If I spot the fish in time and can shut it off and drift....I do. I’m 58 and not as nimble as a 28 year old.

nothing beats a buddy who knows how to pole though!


----------



## David Porter (Feb 2, 2020)

Viking1 said:


> A push pole will give you the most stealth approach and those SW FL reds are spooky. With that said as others have already pointed out a variable speed TM is golden for fishing the environments you mentioned. I fish Charlotte Harbor, Pine Island Sound and Sanibel Island areas and a trolling motor is an important tool for success. On all my trips I carry both a TM and a push pole. On my last trip to the Everglades my push pole never left its holders, I just used the TM and I caught plenty of fish including snook.


Where do I go to subscribe to your channel?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I rarely have a trolling motor on my boat including when I fish alone, a power pole does help.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

David Porter said:


> Where do I go to subscribe to your channel?


Here is the link to my channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEjZ5fY6mO5BRKE_pq_g7jA


----------

